# Do you sleep with a gun?



## ezbite

simple enough.. do you sleep with a gun? I do, I honestly don't feel safe without my G23 close at hand.


----------



## fvogel67

Only when I’m camping.


----------



## Flathead76

Somebody left a pop bottle on your pillow.......


----------



## fastwater

One is always close by.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Hk vp9, on the nightstand


----------



## Snakecharmer

As my drill sergeant told us...." This is you rifle, that is your gun, one is for killing, one is for fun".....

My fun gun is always with me. LOL


----------



## Flatty01

My Winchester 1300 w turkey loads is within reach.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> As my drill sergeant told us...." This is you rifle, that is your gun, one is for killing, one is for fun".....
> 
> My fun gun is always with me. LOL


never leave home without my gun, hu ha hu ha ha. nothing like your drill instructor giving you a good tap if you forget which one is which.
sherman


----------



## dcool

Got a G19 sitting on the headboard ready to go


----------



## Farmhand

Always


----------



## Buckeye Ron

Yes since my dog passed a couple years ago


----------



## Gottagofishn

Holster strapped to the bedframe.... I don't trust myself at night in the dark. I would surely knock it off the nightstand if I reached for it in the dark. But yes, I keep one in that holster.


----------



## Shad Rap

Yep 12 gauge standing next to the dresser...just need to click the safety off and go boom boom...


----------



## triton175

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hk vp9, on the nightstand


Me too!


----------



## sherman51

you guys are all chickens. just kidding of course. my wife has hers in her purse next to the bed and mine is just a few numbers away in the safe. we have to many small grandkids around to have them out in the open. better safe than sorry.
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap

sherman51 said:


> you guys are all chickens. just kidding of course. my wife has hers in her purse next to the bed and mine is just a few numbers away in the safe. we have to many small grandkids around to have them out in the open. better safe than sorry.
> sherman


Let me get this straight...yours is in a safe and your wife's is in her purse?..sounds odd especially when you're talking of kids finding it...as a kid I went through mom's purse a lot...not stealing, just looking for certain things at times.


----------



## TDD11

Agree that the purse thing is odd. Kids seem to go through purses frequently.

I have 2 or 3 guns in close proximity to the bed.


----------



## fishmeister

Sleep walker here. Not a good idea for me!


----------



## Shad Rap

fishmeister said:


> Sleep walker here. Not a good idea for me!


Good stuff.


----------



## sherman51

our grandkids have been taught not to touch her purse, and they don't. when they were real small she kept it in the safe with mine.


----------



## c. j. stone

Scary, got a 7 Yr old gk who(though "trained") still "sneaks" into everything! Can't be too careful! Kids ARE Kids!!(you can't trust them to always do the right thing-just takes once.....!)


----------



## backfar

1300 sits next to dresser at the ready....not sure whats gonna happen if/when the grandkids start coming around?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I sleep with my woman..... but there's a 45 with in a seconds reach.


----------



## danb58

Always one within arms reach


----------



## Doboy

I have a 'WELCOME' MAT AT THE SIDE DOOR,,,, & ANOTHER huge welcoming sign hanging on the BARN DOOR,,,,,, & 2 driveway ALERTS.
& NO,,,, I'm NEVER PARANOID!!!! lmbo,,,,,,,

AND, because of the UN-KNOWN 'LURKERS' I would never post!?
Like, NEVER show your hole cards,,,,,, specially when 'THEY' think your bluffing. :>)


----------



## NewbreedFishing

No Brainer. BERETTA is on the nite stand and the 12gauge in the corner. I used to have it under pillow in the case but that wouldn't help me much.


----------



## Shad Rap

sherman51 said:


> our grandkids have been taught not to touch her purse, and they don't. when they were real small she kept it in the safe with mine.


I was just messing with you...everyone can do as they please...just came across as odd.


----------



## fishhogg

357 mag in the dresser drawer, 100lb Rottweiler at the foot of the bed. I sleep pretty good at night!


----------



## ezbite

fishhogg said:


> 357 mag in the dresser drawer, 100lb Rottweiler at the foot of the bed. I sleep pretty good at night!


I hear that.. my first line of defense is Rocko my 130 pound Doberman..


----------



## Shad Rap

ezbite said:


> I hear that.. my first line of defense is Rocko my 130 pound Doberman..


Yeah my min-pin will rip someone apart...


----------



## ezbite

Shad Rap said:


> Yeah my min-pin will rip someone apart...



At least alert you to an intruder


----------



## Brahmabull71

Maggie (English Mastiff) the stone cold killer sleeps in our room. Backup is the Kimber .45 with Crimson Trace grips to give ‘em the RED LIGHT SPECIAL 

She (the dog) snores louder than I do!


----------



## Shad Rap

ezbite said:


> At least alert you to an intruder


No doubt about that...that way I can get the gun!..I have two other dogs but one is deaf and the other is just plain dumb...


----------



## sherman51

c. j. stone said:


> Scary, got a 7 Yr old gk who(though "trained") still "sneaks" into everything! Can't be too careful! Kids ARE Kids!!(you can't trust them to always do the right thing-just takes once.....!)


back when my oldest son was about 7 or 8 i came in from rabbit hunting and stood my empty shotgun in the corner in the living room. my wife started to put it up. my son jumped all over her for touching my gun. he went wild telling her to never touch dads gun. i have had great results teaching my kids and grandkids what they can never do. but like you say they are just kids. but there are times when i trust them more than some adults with guns.
sherman


----------



## Shaun69007

All in the closet.... All loaded just not racked. S&W 1911, Rem 870 and my side by side. I will choose the go for the 870 nothing screams I F'ed up more than hearing that baby rack upstairs. Also my side by side for the wife. Can you imagine seeing a terrified mother of two with both barrels on you.. Scary thought


----------



## Tbomb55

I have my father in law's 30-30 Winchester, which I play "Rifleman" with. I'm afraid to shoot it as it was built in 1950.


----------



## ezbite

Shad Rap said:


> No doubt about that...that way I can get the gun!..I have two other dogs but one is deaf and the other is just plain dumb...


Sounds like my friends bob and George


----------



## hardwaterfan

no gun for me, im gunshy...if i cant get out of a situation with my fists, then so be it. 

ill ask those of you who think a kid can be completely trusted not to do something to reconsider.


----------



## crappiedude

I don't feel the need to have a gun close by since my wife went through menopause, that PMS was some scary stuff.


----------



## Shad Rap

hardwaterfan said:


> no gun for me, im gunshy...if i cant get out of a situation with my fists, then so be it.
> 
> ill ask those of you who think a kid can be completely trusted not to do something to reconsider.
> View attachment 255991


Yep...curiosity killed the cat.


----------



## Carpn

No worries here . The landmines , Barb wire , and snake filled pits will get em.


----------



## ducman491

3 dogs that bark when the wind blows and 2 shot guns in the corner, shells in the dresser.


----------



## Queen Bee

ezbite said:


> View attachment 255970
> simple enough.. do you sleep with a gun? I do, I honestly don't feel safe without my G23 close at hand.


sometimes but close by, 38 special smith&wesson + p with laser,,,


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers

With, no, but easily accessible.


----------



## Muddy

I would never feel comfortable sleeping with a loaded gun. I probably couldn't even sleep due to the anxiety that I would feel. In my opinion-You guys that sleep with a loaded gun are all a little crazy in the head and probably need counseling. I usually need 2 pistols and a long gun by me before I can even think about going to sleep.


----------



## Dovans

Very close... not in bed, but very close. Then there is the one in the family room, kitchen Den, etc..


----------



## ezbite

Muddy said:


> I would never feel comfortable sleeping with a loaded gun. I probably couldn't even sleep due to the anxiety that I would feel. In my opinion-You guys that sleep with a loaded gun are all a little crazy in the head and probably need counseling. I usually need 2 pistols and a long gun by me before I can even think about going to sleep.



If you notice my photo in the first request in this thread my finger is not on the trigger and the pistol on not ready to fire. The slide will be required to be "racked" for this to be an active weapon. I know my gun very well and that also helps me sleep at night.


----------



## glasseyes

My M&P shield is close by, its the only gun I ever bought for protection. I have quite a few but all for hunting. I did own one other side arm and it was for deer hunting a Desert Eagle 44, i did shoot several deer with it and Im sure it would have been good for protection in the home but just to heavy to deer hunt with so I sold it. I bought the M&P shield just a few years ago not for home but I like to fish odd hours and just felt safe having it on me , although I keep it close at home at night. No children in the house and if there is company everything is locked up!


----------



## Shortdrift

.
Always near or on me. 38 special Smith& Wesson M&P with laser


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> If you notice my photo in the first request in this thread my finger is not on the trigger and the pistol on not ready to fire. The slide will be required to be "racked" for this to be an active weapon. I know my gun very well and that also helps me sleep at night.


You guys that don’t have 1 in the chamber make no sense to me. The old saying they will run when they hear one racked in the chamber is comical to me. Motor skills are out the window in a critical situation. Excuse me predetor please wait while I load my gun.  To each there own I guess.


----------



## bobk

Oh, I forgot to answer your question Susan. Yes I sleep with gun. Her name is Denise and she’s quite a pistol.


----------



## Shortdrift

Being too old to physically fight and lacking in memory, I have five in the cylinder at all times and all I have to do is start pulling the trigger.  My only problem is remembering which side I'm carrying on.


----------



## hatteras1

1 there, another 1 over there, 2 in there....


----------



## fastwater

This pup usually sleeps at the foot of our bed unless one of the G-kids come over. Then he goes in and sleeps with them in the spare room:


----------



## ress

No guns in the house. I have a couple Louisville Sluggers near doors around the house. I have no fear of bashing someone that tries to mess with me.


----------



## jeff rod builder

its a bit personal to ask is it not? we don't know each other that well. 

trust me you do not want to fid out what is near my bed gun or some sort of gas agent


----------



## Brahmabull71

jeff rod builder said:


> its a bit personal to ask is it not? we don't know each other that well.
> 
> trust me you do not want to fid out what is near my bed gun or some sort of gas agent


Then move along...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Brahmabull71 said:


> Maggie (English Mastiff) the stone cold killer sleeps in our room. Backup is the Kimber .45 with Crimson Trace grips to give ‘em the RED LIGHT SPECIAL
> 
> She (the dog) snores louder than I do!


My setter wouldn't even bark probably. But I have the exact same gun, crimson trace also right there.


----------



## sherman51

Mexican judo. judo know if i have a knife judo know if i have a gun judo know what the f i might have.
sherman


----------



## hatteras1

This is a mean little cheese grater, not the most fun to shoot, but it's my ccw


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

My 150 lb bad attitude Italian Mastiff lets me sleep like a baby and gives me plenty of time should I need to arm myself


----------



## bruce

YES ONE FOR FUN AND SOME TO KILL.


----------



## Shad Rap

Muddy said:


> I would never feel comfortable sleeping with a loaded gun. I probably couldn't even sleep due to the anxiety that I would feel. In my opinion-You guys that sleep with a loaded gun are all a little crazy in the head and probably need counseling. I usually need 2 pistols and a long gun by me before I can even think about going to sleep.


Good one...you had me til the end.


----------



## Shad Rap

bobk said:


> You guys that don’t have 1 in the chamber make no sense to me. The old saying they will run when they hear one racked in the chamber is comical to me. Motor skills are out the window in a critical situation. Excuse me predetor please wait while I load my gun.  To each there own I guess.


Not me...safety off...then boom boom...or boom boom boom boom boom boom...because I have 6 shots and one chambered ready to draw blood...hopefully it won't turn into some old fashioned shoot out and I would need more than 6 shots...I have another 3 in the drawer though if I can get to it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

jeff rod builder said:


> its a bit personal to ask is it not? we don't know each other that well.
> 
> trust me you do not want to fid out what is near my bed gun or some sort of gas agent


Most of us have never met, some of us have. I feel that most on here are my brothers, a few are not. They don't hang around long anyway. You'll see soon enough how great most of these guys are!!


----------



## laynhardwood

I sleep with my Colt Commander in condition 1 and a flashlight on my night stand. My wife has her j frame and a flash light on her night stand. I hope we never have to use them for protection but if we do then we are prepared.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I sleep with a pistol in the n-stand drawer. Would be on top but i have two little ones. There veey responsible for there ages,but i wont put that circumstance in front of them. When i wake up it goes on me,or in the safe.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher

When i go fishing at nite my wife sleeps with my late aunts sw-bodygaurd with a lazer sight. Lolol i ALWAYS make sure i call before coming in the house,"stand down mama bear,stand down"......


----------



## bobk

Saugeyefisher said:


> When i go fishing at nite my wife sleeps with my late aunts sw-bodygaurd with a lazer sight. Lolol i ALWAYS make sure i call before coming in the house,"stand down mama bear,stand down"......


If she doesn’t answer you better sleep
in the truck.


----------



## fastwater

aquaholic2 said:


> I see....*we can discuss the issue as long as we are in favor of current regs....* otherwise, we get the boot.....the exact mentality that will lead to complete gun gun bans one day...


There is no one but you apparently wanting to discuss 'current gun regs' since no one has brought them up...again, only you.
Like your prior posts, your last one above has nothing to do with what this thread is about. And you attempting to turn this thread into a 'gun regs.' thread when it is clearly not one is way off base on your part. And so is your assessment of anyone's 'exact mentality'.
If you read either the title or the opening post in this thread, you'll see this thread has nothing to do with any 'issue' or 'current regs'.

If you want to start a thread pertaining to gun issues or current gun regs. or find out people's 'mentality' on guns regs.(or anything else for that matter)you need to start your own thread. I'm sure you will get plenty of responses to the discussion you're apparently eager to have.


----------



## bobk

Don’t feed the highjacking troll Fastwater.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo

yes wife has 38sp on her side// p89 on my side 12ga high brass #4 shot then 00buck in the corner all loaded but 1st u got 2 get by about 15lbs of face licking by (tazman)the killer pug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!live in the country no kids .


----------



## chumthrower

ezbite said:


> View attachment 255970
> simple enough.. do you sleep with a gun? I do, I honestly don't feel safe without my G23 close at hand.





ezbite said:


> View attachment 255970
> simple enough.. do you sleep with a gun? I do, I honestly don't feel safe without my G23 close at hand.


Within reach


----------



## fastwater

If situation, God forbid, ever got serious, handgun that's nearby would only escort me to my long gun.


----------



## sherman51

i know the berretta 380 in the safe is about useless if i needed it fast. but its close and just maybe the wife can hold them off with her 22 until i reach mine. however i plan to upgrade her to a nice revolver in either 38 sp or 357 mag real soon. i've been looking at a small 38 sp in pink for her. if i hear a unfamiliar sound in the house i'll have my gun ready by the time they get to my bedroom. I'm 4 clicks away from reaching it.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sherman51 said:


> i know the berretta 380 in the safe is about useless if i needed it fast. but its close and just maybe the wife can hold them off with her 22 until i reach mine. however i plan to upgrade her to a nice revolver in either 38 sp or 357 mag real soon. i've been looking at a small 38 sp in pink for her. if i hear a unfamiliar sound in the house i'll have my gun ready by the time they get to my bedroom. I'm 4 clicks away from reaching it.
> sherman


My wife LOVES the 357mag


----------



## hatteras1

bobk said:


> You guys that don’t have 1 in the chamber make no sense to me. The old saying they will run when they hear one racked in the chamber is comical to me. Motor skills are out the window in a critical situation. Excuse me predetor please wait while I load my gun.  To each there own I guess.


"My (Half-Loaded) Gun"


----------



## Dovans

bobk said:


> You guys that don’t have 1 in the chamber make no sense to me. The old saying they will run when they hear one racked in the chamber is comical to me. Motor skills are out the window in a critical situation. Excuse me predetor please wait while I load my gun.  To each there own I guess.


I always assumed when the firearm goes "Bang" that is enough of a warning and they can run then.


----------



## boatnut

I sleep with my dog, not a gun. Doors not even locked most of the time.

I got a few around, but by time I actually wake up and realize there is something going on, probably too late.

Hopefully Roxy (dog) would be sitting on the perp licking him to death, lol


----------



## 9Left




----------



## floater99

Mine is close outa reach from little ones not sure my three (watch) dogs will respond if there sleeping LOL don't mess with there cookies now you got PROBLEMS


----------



## Minnowhead

Mossberg M590A1 9+1 military grade 00 BUCK at my fingertips. Ready to knock an intruder ass over tin cups!


----------



## Bprice1031

Remington 870 Super mag at the ready with plenty of 3 1/2" F shot and 00 Buck.


----------



## firemanmike2127

No grandkids. Wife has her everyday CC .380 in her purse an arms length away. I have my full-size .40 Beretta 96 FS loaded with Hydrashocks. The tritium sights are always on. My dog will let me know if you're in my house.....


----------



## texasrig

Sounds like most of you guys need to move to the country, or a safer neighborhood. We have guys at work that sleep with their guns around, always have 2 or 3 on them, we call them "gun nuts". I use to be a cop, carried a gun most of the time off duty for the first couple of years. Then all the excitement wore off and it became just a tool. A tool that demands great responsibility. I got tired of expending that extra needed energy for that great responsibility, so I started leaving it at home. I stopped feeling the need of going to places that I might need it, I got enough of that through work. Might something freakish happen and I could use a gun, sure. Then again I might get hit and killed by lighting too. Oh I understand what the attraction is, I'm just past that now. I hunt, so there are guns in the house, just not within arms reach when I'm sleeping. 

Don't get me wrong, not everyone can live or work in a safer area, so by all means carry all you want. There are bad people out there, but remember they guns are just tools.


----------



## mikeandwife91

Always, here's a pic of my CZ in the bedside holster I made.


----------



## Muddy

texasrig said:


> Sounds like most of you guys need to move to the country, or a safer neighborhood. We have guys at work that sleep with their guns around, always have 2 or 3 on them, we call them "gun nuts". I use to be a cop, carried a gun most of the time off duty for the first couple of years. Then all the excitement wore off and it became just a tool. A tool that demands great responsibility. I got tired of expending that extra needed energy for that great responsibility, so I started leaving it at home. I stopped feeling the need of going to places that I might need it, I got enough of that through work. Might something freakish happen and I could use a gun, sure. Then again I might get hit and killed by lighting too. Oh I understand what the attraction is, I'm just past that now. I hunt, so there are guns in the house, just not within arms reach when I'm sleeping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not everyone can live or work in a safer area, so by all means carry all you want. There are bad people out there, but remember they guns are just tools.


I live in a safe area out in the country. That doesn't mean that bad things can't happen to me or my family. No area is immune to crime with today's drug epidemic. You will most likely never know when you may need to defend your family or yourself until the very instant when the threat arises. Hopefully no one on this thread ever faces that decision. Then again it could happen to any one of us today.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

texasrig said:


> Sounds like most of you guys need to move to the country, or a safer neighborhood. We have guys at work that sleep with their guns around, always have 2 or 3 on them, we call them "gun nuts". I use to be a cop, carried a gun most of the time off duty for the first couple of years. Then all the excitement wore off and it became just a tool. A tool that demands great responsibility. I got tired of expending that extra needed energy for that great responsibility, so I started leaving it at home. I stopped feeling the need of going to places that I might need it, I got enough of that through work. Might something freakish happen and I could use a gun, sure. Then again I might get hit and killed by lighting too. Oh I understand what the attraction is, I'm just past that now. I hunt, so there are guns in the house, just not within arms reach when I'm sleeping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not everyone can live or work in a safer area, so by all means carry all you want. There are bad people out there, but remember they guns are just tools.


YOU NEVER KNOW....Mine is just like my wallet, always have it


----------



## Shad Rap

texasrig said:


> Sounds like most of you guys need to move to the country, or a safer neighborhood. We have guys at work that sleep with their guns around, always have 2 or 3 on them, we call them "gun nuts". I use to be a cop, carried a gun most of the time off duty for the first couple of years. Then all the excitement wore off and it became just a tool. A tool that demands great responsibility. I got tired of expending that extra needed energy for that great responsibility, so I started leaving it at home. I stopped feeling the need of going to places that I might need it, I got enough of that through work. Might something freakish happen and I could use a gun, sure. Then again I might get hit and killed by lighting too. Oh I understand what the attraction is, I'm just past that now. I hunt, so there are guns in the house, just not within arms reach when I'm sleeping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not everyone can live or work in a safer area, so by all means carry all you want. There are bad people out there, but remember they guns are just tools.


It has nothing to do with safe neighborhoods or living in the country...you were a cop?..call me a gun nut all you want I'm one step ahead of you.


----------



## hatteras1

i carry one in a gun safe in my veh when i travel. i usually travel at night, and i've had several run ins where i wish i would have had a weapon. (attempted carjack- my dog attacked by 2 chows- followed at night doing a bank drop- caught a thief in our barn)... yea, i carry.


----------



## hatteras1

Gun (NUT) if definitely not a good phrase to use these days. I prefer (enthusiast)... 
Just sayin..


----------



## firemanmike2127

I've had a break-in at my home which occurred during the day while I was on duty. I frequently have to leave my house at night for call-ins to the Fire Department also, which will leave my wife home by herself. We're certainly not living in the Wild West, but there are a lot of people out there in today's society that live by different moral standards than the majority of us.


----------



## Striper14

Yep 40 is an arms length away


----------



## Jeremy139

I keep my .40 XD on my night stand loaded with critical duty with my spare magazine. My wife has her 9mm Glock 43 loaded with Hydro shocks and her spare magazine.


----------



## TomC

no, the bore is too small!


----------



## laynhardwood

TomC said:


> no, the bore is too small!


----------



## bgrapala

Glock 19 for carry, Glock 17 for bedside in a locking holster. Shotgun placed out of sight so the wife can grab it if need be. Hopefully if it's ever needed, I'll be able to fight my way to the safe. I live in one of the nicest areas around me, but that still doesn't keep me from wanting to protect my family.


----------



## hatteras1

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 256696
> 
> Glock Model#H2O


"Next to the Bed!!"


----------



## laynhardwood

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 256697
> 
> 
> "Next to the Bed!!"


Good thinking man you are the ultimate prepped. Those are probably filled with holy water just in case a vampire breaks in.


----------



## Beepum19

I keep a shotgun within 5 steps of the bed. My guard dogs should keep the intruder at bay till I get to it.


----------



## ezbite

texasrig said:


> Sounds like most of you guys need to move to the country, or a safer neighborhood. We have guys at work that sleep with their guns around, always have 2 or 3 on them, we call them "gun nuts". I use to be a cop, carried a gun most of the time off duty for the first couple of years. Then all the excitement wore off and it became just a tool. A tool that demands great responsibility. I got tired of expending that extra needed energy for that great responsibility, so I started leaving it at home. I stopped feeling the need of going to places that I might need it, I got enough of that through work. Might something freakish happen and I could use a gun, sure. Then again I might get hit and killed by lighting too. Oh I understand what the attraction is, I'm just past that now. I hunt, so there are guns in the house, just not within arms reach when I'm sleeping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, not everyone can live or work in a safer area, so by all means carry all you want. There are bad people out there, but remember they guns are just tools.


Hmmm.. everyone is entitled to their own opinion..


----------



## boatnut

mikeandwife91 said:


> Always, here's a pic of my CZ in the bedside holster I made.


Nice, SP-01?


----------



## bobk

Saugeye Tom said:


> YOU NEVER KNOW....Mine is just like my wallet, always have it


You crazy nut!


----------



## Longhorn

FNX-45 & two mags in the nightstand & a Remington 870 with alternating 00 & 4 buck under the bed.


----------



## Gregjp

ezbite said:


> View attachment 255970
> simple enough.. do you sleep with a gun? I do, I honestly don't feel safe without my G23 close at hand.


colt is my favorite


----------



## Saugeye Tom

i may change off tonight,,,give the glock 19 some love.....hk may be jelly though


----------



## Drm50

I've got a 3 cell Maglite and sawed off 97 Win stoked up with #4 buck right beside the bed and a
Browning HP in night stand.


----------



## laynhardwood

Drm50 said:


> I've got a 3 cell Maglite and sawed off 97 Win stoked up with #4 buck right beside the bed and a
> Browning HP in night stand.


Oh man, that Browning High Power is a sweet pistola


----------



## Dovans

Drm50 said:


> I've got a 3 cell Maglite and sawed off 97 Win stoked up with #4 buck right beside the bed and a
> Browning HP in night stand.


Sawed off 97? Oh Im crying..


----------



## Drm50

Dovans said:


> Sawed off 97? Oh Im crying..


I wouldn't cut off a good 97 Win. This is one of the nicest ones I've ever had. I got it cheap, barrel
had been Bubbaed. I was able to save almost 24" of barrel after I squared Muzzel. I was going to
make a slug gun out of it, my gun smith talked me into screw in chokes, ala Turkey Special. This
gun isn't even broken in yet. The HP is a little special too, a comp model made for European market. Belgium.


----------



## SJB

bobk said:


> You guys that don’t have 1 in the chamber make no sense to me. The old saying they will run when they hear one racked in the chamber is comical to me. Motor skills are out the window in a critical situation. Excuse me predetor please wait while I load my gun.  To each there own I guess.


A guy I know who carries in his truck does the same thing. Never has one racked. I couldn't figure out why - his guy is even in a truck vault. If I have a gun on me or in my vehicle, it is racked. While I have never been in a situation where I needed a firearm for protection, I am fully aware in high stress situation racking a round can be very tough.


----------



## Longhorn

Here in Texas, we have a name for unloaded guns. We call them "paperweights".


----------



## bustedrod

I have a 7 ft fishing rod next to the bed, lol come on in and when I carve a Z on your shirt then ya can decide to run.


----------



## Longhorn

bustedrod said:


> I have a 7 ft fishing rod next to the bed, lol come on in and when I carve a Z on your shirt then ya can decide to run.


You need a fly rod so you could double haul the bad guy to death!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> You need a fly rod so you could double haul the bad guy to death!!


LMAO or maybe Mend him...


----------



## laynhardwood

Longhorn said:


> Here in Texas, we have a name for unloaded guns. We call them "paperweights".


Here in Ohio, we call Glocks paper weights loaded or unloaded.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

laynhardwood said:


> Here in Ohio, we call Glocks paper weights loaded or unloaded.


Who is this


----------



## Saugeye Tom

On my pillow...just for show


----------



## laynhardwood

Saugeye Tom said:


> Who is this


----------



## ezbite

laynhardwood said:


> Here in Ohio, we call Glocks paper weights loaded or unloaded.


Maybe in fantasyland Ohio, but in my Ohio we call them "perfection" !!


----------



## Longhorn

If Glocks are “perfection”, then why are they on Generation 5? Perfection, by definition, cannot be improved upon. Of course, it could also be that Glock’s marketing department is full of “fecal matter”


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> Maybe in fantasyland Ohio, but in my Ohio we call them "perfection" !!


You know them Texas guys...I Have a 45 cause they don't make a 46.....


----------



## bountyhunter

camping yes, home no theres four critters here one of them is on gd duty all the time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> If Glocks are “perfection”, then why are they on Generation 5? Perfection, by definition, cannot be improved upon. Of course, it could also be that Glock’s marketing department is full of “fecal matter”


Lol why did the service branches stop using the 1911


----------



## ezbite

plus it helps anchor them to the stream bottom while fly fishing...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

ezbite said:


> plus it helps anchor them to the stream bottom while fly fishing...


Lmao Texans fly fish?


----------



## Mauler55

Colt 45


----------



## Longhorn

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lmao Texans fly fish?


Quite a few of us are every bit the fly fisherman as anyone I fished with during my time in Ohio!! And don't forget, we have to deal with near constant 15+ mph wind on the coast.


----------



## ruffhunter

yep got one by the bed. Down south at camp a pistol plus a carbine.


----------



## G-Patt

I sleep with a 136 lb bipolar wife who will attack, kill and dismember anyone who shouldn't be in the house. She looks like a cupcake on the outside, but there's a devil lurking behind her sweet smile and blue eyes. If she kicks it in the melee, I have the M&P and the 870 within arms length.


----------



## laynhardwood

Longhorn said:


> Quite a few of us are every bit the fly fisherman as anyone I fished with during my time in Ohio!! And don't forget, we have to deal with near constant 15+ mph wind on the coast.


This sounds a lot like Northwest Ohio where all the wind farms were built.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

I just bought my squeeze an M&P Bodyguard today as her carry weapon. I hope she doesn’t start sleeping with it.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I just bought my squeeze an M&P Bodyguard today as her carry weapon. I hope she doesn’t start sleeping with it.


if it was a glock she woulda ran you outa the house


----------



## Longhorn

Saugeye Tom said:


> if it was a glock she woulda ran you outa the house


Not necessarily. What do you think they do with the plastic from recycled "adult toys"


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Longhorn said:


> Not necessarily. What do you think they do with the plastic from recycled "adult toys"


Muhahaha...makes me want to buy another one


----------



## jamesbalog

Yep. 3 dogs as a first line of defense, a Beretta 92 next to the bed if they get past the dog and a model 12 full of 4 buck a few steps from the bed.


----------



## the_waterwolf

Glock 23 is always at my bedside


----------



## MIGHTY

the_waterwolf said:


> Glock 23 is always at my bedside


 That’s a good place for it. What do you carry daily?


----------



## the_waterwolf

MIGHTY said:


> That’s a good place for it. What do you carry daily?


Glock 42 typically because of the clothing that I wear for work.


----------



## ezbite

Guess what men? I'm still sleeping with a Glock 23


----------



## Snakecharmer

ezbite said:


> Guess what men? I'm still sleeping with a Glock 23


I got a 1957 model woman to sleep with...


----------



## fastwater

Snakecharmer said:


> I got a 1957 model woman to sleep with...


...and I bet she's much more reliable and won't blow up as easy as EZ's 23.


----------



## MIGHTY

EZ, I know a couple cute single girls if you’re interested. The glock thing might be a deal breaker though


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> Guess what men? I'm still sleeping with a Glock 23


You poor lonely child.


----------



## sherman51

Snakecharmer said:


> I got a 1957 model woman to sleep with...


im very happy with the 55 model I sleep with. she even keeps me warm in cold weather.
sherman


----------



## Drm50

Mine needs either traded in or new seals installed. I can put up with a little snoring but if that
rear main goes it will be time to take action.


----------



## Dovans

fastwater said:


> ...and I bet she's much more reliable and won't blow up as easy as EZ's 23.


Well, if she is anything like the 58 model I have, reliable yes, but blowing up.... welll.....


----------



## hatteras1

ezbite said:


> Guess what men? I'm still sleeping with a Glock 23


"Glock's scared of the dark?"
Great video,,,by the way!! Nice set up.


----------

